# Descaling with sulfuric acid or bleach?



## delatroy (Apr 18, 2018)

Is it a good idea to descale the boiler and other parts with sulfuric acid or bleach? I've soaked the boiler and portafilter in citric acid but it hasn't cleaned everything completely so I'm looking for something a bit stronger. I've read that it's okay to use either sulfuric acid or bleach on aluminum for short periods to avoid damage.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Bleach









I am pretty certain bleach isn't a descaler.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You would be best off using a descaler with corrosion inhibitor on an aluminium boiler. They will usually comprise Citric Acid, Sulphamic acid and *Aluminium Sulphate*. If you search out the MSDS for any descaler you want to use, it should tell you.


----------



## delatroy (Apr 18, 2018)

> You would be best off using a descaler with corrosion inhibitor on an aluminium boiler. They will usually comprise Citric Acid, Sulphamic acid and *Aluminium Sulphate. If you search out the MSDS for any descaler you want to use, it should tell you.*


Thank you. Can you recommend any specific brands please?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

use the gaggia or saeco liquid descaler, its specially formulated for enclosed boilers. NEVER use bleach or sulphuric acid !


----------

